# MSD Waterproof??



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i just got the MSD and was wondering if every one was putting them in a waterproof box like the PCIII or if they were waterproof by them selfs??


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i made a box for mine and used rtv sealer to make sure it was water tight


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

If it isnt waterproof ive been getting really lucky which doesnt happen to me cause mine has been under water quite a bit


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ill have to make something then not really wanting to mess this thing up. also have yall been tuning them yourselves or what?


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine gets wet all the time, but hasn't been completely submerged. The unit is well sealed. If you figure out how to get it in a waterproof box please post some pics. I'd like to see that. VFJ tuned mine, but a person could tune it at home with a laptop if they knew what they were doing.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had mine under water for a second or 2 and no problems.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

mine has been submerged many times and nt a prob yet


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

have had mine submerged no problems here


----------

